# I'm scared..Bodie is REALLY sick :(



## Tritia

Guys, I'm shaking cause I'm so scared for my little guy. He started with some diarrhea yesterday. But, I wasn't too worried because we changed his food about 8 days ago. We've been going REALLY slow. But, when we got him we changed food pretty quick because we were told the wrong thing from the pound. He eventually got over it. He was fine yesterday, and this morning started again with the diarrhea. He rings the bell to go out each time, but the last time he didn't make it. And when I went to clean it up it was all bloody. UGH! Then, he threw up like 3 times in a row. 

I've got an appt. in 45 mins. Please send him good thoughts. I couldn't begin to tell you how much we've all fallen in love with our little shelter mutt.


----------



## Leslie

Poor Bodie! Hope it's just a "bug" that passes through quickly. Let us know what the vet says. Hugs to you and healing thoughts for Bodie! :hug:


----------



## juliav

Oh Tritia,

I am so sorry that Bodie is sick.  I know you are really scared, but it could just be giardia or some other easily treatable condition. 

We are sending healing vibes and puppy licks your way.


----------



## mckennasedona

Blood in the stool is scary. Be sure to ask your vet about the possiblity that it is HGE (hemorragic gastroenteritis (sp??)). It comes on suddenly and they need to be put on IV fluids right away. 

Sending lots of get well wishes.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Sending healing vibes your way Tritia. Oh poor handsome fellow. It will be okay. Let us know.


----------



## ama0722

Sending good vibes Bodie's way! Could it be the change of food? Wasn't Kubrick really ill with blood from the type of food?

I hope heeling thoughts come fast.

Amanda


----------



## havaluv

Sending up a prayer for Bodie. I think we've ALL fallen in love with him. Prayers and healing thoughts are coming his way. Keep us posted, Tritia.


----------



## Eva

Oh no! Poor baby. 
Good luck at the Vet.
Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## trueblue

Oh Tritia, I'm so sorry to hear that...but hopefully it won't be anything serious. Please keep us posted and know that we are all praying that Bodie is back to normal asap.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh no, poor Bodie. Yes, do tell your vet to check for HG whatever since you don't know if he also has a small breed/toy dog as part of his breeding. Oh do let us know how he's doing. Hugs to you and him.


----------



## Leeann

Sending lots of good vibes over for Bodie and a big Hug to you Tritia, it's so darn hard when our fur kids are not feeling good.


----------



## Havtahava

Get well quickly Bodie! 
Take care Tritia. We're thinking of you.


----------



## pjewel

You brought tears to my eyes. I can feel your fear. My prayers are out on behalf of Bodie, the wonderdog. Sending hugs and healing vibes to both of you. Waiting to hear more.


----------



## Missy

oh tritia. I am sending big time thoughts a prayers out to Bodie and You. Cash went through this when he was a pup and came through just fine just a bad bug. I am hoping it the same for our sweet bodie.


----------



## Lina

Oh Tritia I am so so sorry that Bodie is sick! Blood in the stool is very scary! I hope he feels better soon and the vet finds out that it was nothing major. Keep us posted.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

:grouphug: Please keep us posted.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Hugs to you and beautiful Bodie...I'll be waiting to hear how he made out at the vet. Trusting he will be better SOON!

Suzy


----------



## Beamer

Please keep us posted!!

Ryan


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Sending you lots of get well thoughts and virtual hugs!
He is a special little guy.


----------



## michi715

Guapo is sitting in my lap as I type this sending licks and good thoughts to Bodie (and you for Tritia).


----------



## Elaine

Tritia, Please keep an eye on him if the vet sends him home you need to make sure the vet knows about HGE and if you notice he is dehydrated they need to give him and IV or sub Q fluids right away. Please be very proactive if this is what he has because it doesn't take long for it to do harm. 
Subject: HGE

Canine Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis (HGE)

What is canine hemorrhagic gastroenteritis?

Hemorrhagic gastroenteritis (HGE) is a disorder of dogs which is usually fairly abrupt in onset. The significant signs of HGE are vomiting and/or diarrhea containing variable amounts of blood. The blood may be bright red (fresh blood) or dark (digested blood).

How is HGE diagnosed?

The diagnosis of HGE is one of exclusion, meaning other possible causes of bloody vomiting and/or bloody diarrhea must first be considered. Some of these possible causes include ulcers, trauma, gastrointestinal tumors or obstruction, foreign bodies, infectious diseases, and coagulation disorders. Evaluation of these other causes might require such tests as a complete blood count, biochemical analysis of the blood, urinalysis, x-rays, coagulation tests, fecal evaluation ultrasound or endoscopic (fiberoptic) evaluation of the gastrointestinal tract. Because the costs of all these tests could be significant, it is sometimes prudent to treat the dog for a few days with supportive care to see if the signs resolve. More details on this are given below.

HGE is most common in small breeds of dogs. The blood count of affected dogs is frequently characterized by an elevated hematocrit (red blood cell count). Most normal dogs have hematocrits of 37-55%, while dogs with HGE may have hematocrits well above 60%. The elevated hematocrit provides the veterinarian with an important clue that the dog may have HGE.

What causes it?

The exact cause of HGE remains unknown.

How is it treated?

Dogs with HGE will appear profoundly ill and, if left untreated, may die. In most cases, the disorder appears to run its course in a few days if the animal is given appropriate supportive care. Intravenous fluid therapy provides the cornerstone of therapy for HGE. Fluids given under the skin are not considered adequate to meet the significant fluid requirements of most dogs with HGE.

If intravenous fluid therapy is not given, the dog's red blood count will continue to elevate due to dehydration. Eventually, the blood may become so thick that it flows very slowly through the blood vessels. In this situation, the dog is a prime candidate for a potentially fatal clotting disorder called disseminated intravascular coagulation (DIC). Once DIC has begun, it is often irreversible and may result in death.

Additional therapy may include antibiotics and anti-ulcer medication.

Page URL: http://www.sniksnak.com/doghealth/hge.html

Resource References:
Much, much appreciation to Dr. Raymond Van Lienden, DVM of Clifton, VA USA for his extensive research in locating the material found on this page. Thank you, dear Doctor!

________________________________________


----------



## mellowbo

Sending gentle belly rubs to Bodie. Please keep us informed.
Carole


----------



## irnfit

Poor Bodi. We are sending many prayers that he is better soon.


----------



## Tritia

Thank you all sooo much for the well wishes for Bodie. You guys really are something special 

Well, we're home. 
The vet tech did a stool sample right away, mentioned something about doing a test that they wanted to leave in there in case it was Parvo. And not take back in the back with the other animals. Although they didn't think that's what it was. I assumed it tested for other things, like worms..etc? Then after that came back, the vet came in and said she wanted to do another Parvo test. Then sprayed herself down with some kind of cleaner in a bottle. Which REALLY freaked me out  I was sure he had Parvo. Even though he's had all his shots, I was concerned because I was having problems with the animal shelter getting his records. It's a long story. They claim he's had all his shots, but didn't give me all the records. When I called for them, they said they couldn't find him listed at ALL. But, it ended up because he had TWO microchips. UGH! Again, long story...
Anyways, she said it looked like they boosted him just five days after the first shot. WTH??? So, now I'm thinking maybe the records were all fudged and he never had shots at ALL. Now, he has parvo! And what about my other two???? So, I'm about to puke.

Test comes back neg, thank God. She did an x-ray because he appeared tender. And to see if he had a blockage or something. All that was clear. There was good contrast, but she said it did look irritated?? 

Anyways, he has been on new food. About 9 days ago I've been SLOWLY changing him from the science diet crap the shelter started him on. I'd waited this long, because when I first got him he had diarrhea for about a month when I put him on puppy Science Diet, thinking that's what they had him on (turned out they had him on Adult at the pound). So, I was waiting to make sure he was totally over that. 
I started to switch them all to Chicken Soup for the Dog lover's Soul. 
Vet thinks maybe it's too rich for him. And that he just may be one of those dogs with super sensitive stomachs. Sigh..I don't know what to make of that. I'm sure it DOES have something to do with the food. I'm sure it does, cause of the timing and all. But, now I have to go back to that stuff???

While we were there he went to the corner and tried to poop about 5 times. Each time..just drops of blood    I have him in a crate now, cause I can't have him walking around the house dripping blood all over the carpet.

They gave him a shot of antibiotics. Send home some, too. Along with some pills to stop the diarhhea. 8 cans of sensitive stomach food I'm suppose to give him. The SQ fluids (which totally freaked me out to see him come back in the room looking like my dog had breast implants in his shoulders, lol. I've never heard of such a thing). 
Add all that to X-rays, blood tests, stool samples, parvo tests, and exam. My bill was a whoppin' $165. Gotta love Arkansas 

So, now I just need to watch him I guess. I'd have prefered they keep him there, cause the bleeding thing is freaking me out. 

And do you think these tests would show that HGE?? Should I call them and ask about it???

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Beamer

Glad to hear everything looks good! 
Wow.. $165 for all that??? In Toronto that would be around 400-500$ I'd guess..

Ryan


----------



## irnfit

I think I would call your vet and question them about HGE, even if it's just to ease your mind. Still saying prayers for sweet Bodie.

I think I'm going to move to Arkansas. My DD had to bring her dog to the vet last week because his face swelled up. Two shots, some meds and a general check up - $198.


----------



## havaluv

Wow...that parvo thing would have scared me too, bless your heart. Thank God it isn't that. I wish they had a clearer answer for you, but at least they ruled out some things. Still praying for Bodie and sending peaceful thoughts your way.


----------



## Lina

Tritia, I would definitely call you vet back and ask about HGE, just to make sure. I hope you Bodie feels better soon!


----------



## mckennasedona

Tritia, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I hope all is well with Bodie and it's just a sensitivity to food. I'd call your vet and ask about the possibility of HGE. At least you'll know if they thought about that diagnosis or not. 
I hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## Missy

awwww. Hugs to Bodie. I hope he gets better soon. The Parvo thing would freak me out too. thank heavens it was negative.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh my, thank goodness he sounds like he's going to be fine and it didn't cost you an arm and a leg. Personally I think 9 days is a long enough time that if the food was going to cause a problem, that it would have done it before now. Sometimes when they get irritated bowels it takes a bit for the blood to clear out. That special food the vet gave you should help. You may want to consider a white fish or duck based food to see if perhaps it's a chicken sensitivity that's contributing to the problem. Hugs to you guys.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hope Bodie is better quickly!


----------



## hedygs

Sending hugs to you and Bodie.


----------



## dboudreau

Get well soon Brodie, Sam and Delilah send hugs.


----------



## Elaine

If the dog has HGE they will not know, the way they find it is by rulling out everything else, which is what they have done. We also did a snap Parvo test on my girl and it did not show anything although we knew it wouldn't but needed it done. I do not want to scare you but I am doing a copy and paste of what when on with my dog who lives with an owner about 45 minutes or so from me. What you need to do is let the vet know that there might be a possibility of this and ask him if he would know how to handle it if it came up. This was something I had never seen and she wound up loosing a lot of blood between Friday and Monday. (This is only so you know what to look for and I hope it is just an intestinal thing) There are no tests for HGE but all vets should be made aware of it if there is fresh (red) bleeding from the bowels.
Star evidently had diarrhea starting on Friday night, then was both throwing up and the diarrhea got worse and became bloody by Saturday night. By Sunday all the emergency vet did was give her sub-Q fluids, a shot to calm her stomach and tested her fecal, nothing in it. When her new mommy called me this morning she let me know that she was still bleeding from the bowels so I had them bring her down to my vets. She is now with one of them on IV fluids, had a transfusion to bring her blood count up and they are doing several tests but they needed to get her stabilized, which I hope she is by now. They also did an x-ray to see if there was any masses or obstructions and said she was clear. She is a strong girl and will hopefully pull through, she was in guarded condition at 1:00, and we are now waiting for the results of the large blood panel to come back from the lab. I just wanted to let everyone know, especially those with her children. It has been a long day and when I saw her this morning she could only lay there and look at me, she was that bad because everyone knows that all my dogs at least give me a tail wag.


----------



## pjewel

Elaine,

Horrible story. I so hope it has a happy ending. Tritia, I'm going to have to worry about Bodie till we know for sure he's out of the woods. Continuing to send prayers for his quick recovery.


----------



## michi715

Ugh! I'm glad to hear things are looking up. Hope the new food helps. Perhaps this will cheer you up...I took Guapo in because a dog snapped at him and got his eyelid with his teeth and my vet looked at it, checked his cornea with some green stuff, gave him antibiotics and ointment and charged me $250! I can only imagine what would happen if she had to run two lab tests and do x-rays. Sadly, I don't think there's many cheap vets in NYC, at least not any I would bring Gaupo to


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Sending very gentle :hug:'s and huge get well wishes to Bodie.


----------



## mckennasedona

Tritia, just checking in to see how Bodie is doing this evening. I hope he is improving.

Geri, Elaine's story does have a happy ending. Star recovered and last I heard is doing well, thank goodness. (Star is McKenna's mama).


----------



## good buddy

I hope Bodie starts improving fast! I can tell from your tone your terribly stressed and I would be too!


----------



## BeverlyA

Tricia,
How is Brody acting? Does it seem like he is really miserable or pretty much himself? I'm hoping it's a bug that will clear itself out. 

We went threw something similar with Winston, I know how scary that blood is, but Winston never really acted "sick". He too has a sensitive tummy and we ended up on Natural Balance Duck and Potato, but he tolerates and enjoys the Chicken Soup also.

Keep a close eye on him and keep us posted.
Beverly


----------



## Missy

Just checking in on Bodie Tritia...how is he doing tonight?


----------



## Cheryl

I hope Bodie is doing better. It sounds very scary. Tritia, what medication is Bodie on for the diarrhea. My dogs have had Flagyl (metronidazole) and it cleared up very quickly. I do not know about HGE, but I would watch for the amount of blood being expelled.


----------



## Sissygirl

Tritia,

Wishing Bodie a speedy recovery.


----------



## Julie

I'm sending you best wishes for Bodie!:angel:
I hope this turns out to be nothing and is over quickly. Poor thing!:hug:


----------



## Tritia

I just got home from a football practice, two square dancing practices and a back to school night with another kid. Why I do this to myself, I'll never know.

Anyways..dh has been home with him. He said he left him in his crate when he got home, then noticed he had thrown up a bit in there  I just let him out and he went right to the yard and only blood came out again  I just fed him a meatball size of the food they sent home. First thing he's had in his stomach since last night. So, maybe with food in there it'll go back to diarrhea instead of just blood??? 

And no, he's not really acting the same. But, kind of hard to tell when he's been in a crate most of the day. Just now he just wanted to sit with me. That only lasted a few mins, till he ran for the door..sigh. He's back in his crate now, cause he just finished his food. We'll see what the night brings...


----------



## Missy

aww poor Bodie, I am keepimg my fingers crossed that he wakes up feeling better tomorrow. Hugs and prayers from me and my boys.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh darn. Do you know how to look for dehydration? I'm not very good at describing it, but pull up on some skin and if it goes right back to place quickly then he's hydrated. If it's still wrinkly and takes time to go back to place then you might want to give a quick call to the emergency vet. Hugs and good sleeps tonight.


----------



## Cheryl

Tritia, do you have a fairly accurate digital scale? A 3-5% weightloss would signify moderate dehydration. To check skin turgor, pinch the skin on the abdomen between your thumb and forefinger and hold for a few seconds. Well hydrated skin will go back to normal as soon as you let go. In a dog moderately dehydrated, the skin takes less than 2 seconds to return to normal ( 2 secs or more signifies sever dehydration). Check the turgor now in case you need to compare it later.

Anemia (low blood count) can be noted in pale gums. 

I hope your boy is better soon.


----------



## JASHavanese

Tritia, I'd run not walk to another vet. Get him on an IV quickly. This sounds too much like HGE. It can be treated if caught in time. We're sending hugs and good wishes to you.


----------



## JASHavanese

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh darn. Do you know how to look for dehydration? I'm not very good at describing it, but pull up on some skin and if it goes right back to place quickly then he's hydrated. If it's still wrinkly and takes time to go back to place then you might want to give a quick call to the emergency vet. Hugs and good sleeps tonight.


If it's HGE they don't show signs of dehydration right away although I can't figure out why not.


----------



## havaluv

Just checking in and was hoping for better news. I'll say another prayer for Bodie before I go to sleep. Hang in there, Tritia. :hug: Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Tritia

Thanks again everyone for your concern. He definitly doesn't feel well. He's been either in his crate (door open) or asleep next to me on the couch the whole night. He gobbled up what little bit of food I gave him right away. Then did pace in the kitchen a few mins ago when I was there. Looking for some more.

As far as the HGE thing, the things I'm reading describe projectile vomit(often bloody) and sudden onset of bloody diarhhea. The time he threw up this morning was all food from last night. Then the bit tonight, dh said looked like bile. And he had the diarhhea for two days before it turned bloody. And the blood is either in with the diarhhea, or just about a teaspoon or less when he strains like he needs to go. 

I'm not even sure if I'm going to bother going to sleep. I know he'll be up all night whining to go out to the bathroom if he's in his crate. And I'm too worried about him to fall asleep


----------



## ivyagogo

Poor Bodie. I hope your vet figures it out soon and Bodie can get on the mend.


----------



## Judy A

Tritia, I am so sorry to hear of Bodie's illness. I hope things are looking up for him soon. This is so scary and I really feel for you. Even though the symptoms might be a bit different, you might want to check with your vet about HGE anyway. I'm leaving today for a funeral in MN, so hopefully I can check in once in awhile....Bodie will certainly be on my mind and I pray for a positive outcome.


----------



## Leeann

Tritia I hope Bodie is feeling better today and you were able to get at least a little sleep last night. We are thinking of you and sending good vibes along with hugs and kisses from the boys.


----------



## pjewel

How is Bodie this morning? Poor baby, and poor you having to go through this. I'll be checking in all day. Sending healing vibes to your baby boy.


----------



## Me&2Girls

We're sending lots of good thoughts Bodie's way today. Hope everyone got a little sleep and he was able to firm up overnight.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Just checking in on Bodie... hope he doing better this morning and that you got some rest through the night.


----------



## LuvCicero

I sure hope Bodie is feeling better and you are seeing some improvement. I think you know how much all the forum ladies love him!! I'm sorry you are having to deal with this because I know how hard it is when they are sick -- and can't tell us where it hurts. I will be checking back for news. Take care of both of you.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I hope Bodie is doing ok. If he isnt showing any signs of improvment, i would take him back to the vet asap or to someone else.

I just had to take Dreamer to an Emergency Vet on Sunday night because we thought she broke her leg(she didnt!). It cost me $290 for 2 xrays, exam & meds. Ridiculous!


----------



## Missy

just checking in....how is Bodie this morning?


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking in to see how things are going with Bodie..hugs to you and belly rubs to Bodie.


----------



## trueblue

Hey...just checking in to see how Bodie's doing. Hope he had a better night.


----------



## JASHavanese

Tritia said:


> As far as the HGE thing, the things I'm reading describe projectile vomit(often bloody) and sudden onset of bloody diarhhea. The time he threw up this morning was all food from last night. Then the bit tonight, dh said looked like bile. And he had the diarhhea for two days before it turned bloody. And the blood is either in with the diarhhea, or just about a teaspoon or less when he strains like he needs to go.


Each case of it can be different. Bandit threw up so much that we woke up to a bed full of vomit. It was EVERYWHERE on our bed and yet she wasn't dehydrated which makes no sense. No bloody diarrhea. Lightning threw up once after eating HALO (as did my standard poodle) and then the bloody diarrhea started. My standard poodle felt lousy for a couple of days and I don't know if she had a mild case of HGE but kept in contact several times a day about her with the vet while Lightning was in the doggie hospital.
How are things this morning?


----------



## mckennasedona

Tritia, I hope Bodie is feeling better today. I hope all of you were able to get some rest. 
Get well soon, Bodie!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Tritia ~
Just wanted you to know that we're thinking of you. I hope you can figure out what is going on soon. Poor Bodie!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Tritia,
Waiting to hear how Bodie is doing today.
Hope he's better, poor guy.
We are all worrying with you.


----------



## havaluv

Hope Bodie is improving today. Sending healing vibes. :hug:


----------



## Eva

Just checking on Bodie...hope he's feeling better this morning.


----------



## Missy

oh dear, I am worried that we have not heard from you yet today Tritia. I am re-upping my prayers and healing vibes for Bodie as well as hugs for you.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh I just read this thread. I sure hope Bodie is o.k. I'd get that boy back to a vet as quick as I could. I don't like it that he's still vomiting with bloody diarrhea. Dehydration can set in so fast. Maybe you should insist he be put on IVs just in case? I sure hope he's much better today. Bodie and you are in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## Leeann

I keep checking back also, hope all is ok


----------



## mckennasedona

I hope everything is okay. I keep checking back hoping for news. Tritia, where are you?? I'm going on the assumption that no news is good news. I hope.


----------



## Posh's Mom

mckennasedona said:


> I hope everything is okay. I keep checking back hoping for news. Tritia, where are you?? I'm going on the assumption that no news is good news. I hope.


me too!


----------



## JASHavanese

Posh's Mom said:


> me too!


Same here. Wish there was some news


----------



## havaluv

Thinking of you and Bodie...hoping and praying things have improved.


----------



## dboudreau

I hope no news is good news. Fingers crossed that Brodie is ok.


----------



## Tritia

Hey everyone!
Sorry I didn't update yesterday. I was able to get on in the a.m, but as soon as I went to post my computer froze up. Then, I wasn't able to get on any sites for the rest of the day. Dh finally got things working this morning for me.

Anyways...he's better. He still has diarrhea, but he only threw up those two times on Tues. There's still some blood there. But, nothing like it was before. He's eating the RX food they gave him, and he's acting normal. The last two nights he's been fine through the night, as well. I figure I'll give him until tomorrow. If he still has diarrhea, I'll call the vet. And I can tell it's firming up. It's not the liquid yuck it was before. Dare I say it's more like..um, soft serve? ound:

Thanks again for your thoughts, everyone.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh great news. Does the vet have any idea what caused it?


----------



## pjewel

Tritia, you had me scared to death when we didn't hear from you. I'm so glad to hear Bodie is on the mend. I'll continue to send prayers for his complete and quick recovery. Give him an extra kiss for me and the boys.


----------



## mckennasedona

Great news Tritia. I'm glad Bodie is on the mend.


----------



## mellowbo

Whew, thanks for the update Tritia. I remember trying the canned stew or pot pie or something like that and it really gave my dogs the runs. I think it was too rich for them.
Carole


----------



## Tritia

Lisa, maybe the food being to rich?? She said he just may be one of those with a sensitive stomach. Great


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh yea, I hear you there Tritia. Buddy woke up with a huge bald spot on his hip because I'd fed him Taste of the Wild. Guess I know for sure now that food doesn't agree with him.


----------



## Laurief

Oh I am so happy to hear that he is doing better!!!!


----------



## havaluv

So glad Bodie is doing better, poor pup! Glad your computer is working again too, Tritia. I always feel so lost when my computer is messed up. Sending hugs!


----------



## juliav

Tritia,

I am so glad that Bodie is doing better.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

So glad Bodie is feeling better and I hope that he's still feeling well. BIG HUGS and LOTS OF PRAYERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Just checking in to see how my favorite honorary Havanese is doing today? I hope he is even better than yesterday.


----------



## Jane

Thanks for the update, Tritia! I was very worried about Bodie. Bad timing for computer problems!


----------



## Tritia

Sorry again for making everyone worry  I hate when people do that. Post something like that, then go MIA, lol.

Anyways, he's still acting just fine. Eating, playing, but does still have diarrhea. And just like yesterday, there's still some blood. So, we're off to the vet herre in a bit. Will update later.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Darn - sorry about the bloody stools still. Hopefully it's just taking a bit longer to heal.


----------



## Leeann

Shoot Tritia I was hoping today would be a better day, poor guy. We will continue to send healing vibes Bodie's way and a big hug to you, I'm sure this has not been easy for you.


----------



## Eva

Poor Bodie, He's really had a rough week. 
:hug: to both of you and I hope that he's feeling better soon.


----------



## havaluv

:hug:


----------



## Tritia

Well, I decided to call back and ask if I could just pick up a sample thingy and run it in tomorrow. They wanted to test him for giardia. Not sure why they didn't do that on Monday. But, if that's all they want him in for. Why put him through another stick up the booty test, kwim? He screamed like someone was cutting off a limb and my 4 yr old STILL can't stop talking about it. And asking him "does your bum still hurt?", lol. So, I asked if they really need the whole dog, and they said no. So, that saves more trauma for Bodie AND the kids. If he was acting out of sorts, I'd definitly take him in to be seen again. But, he's acting just fine. They agreed it was ok to just do these tests, and I told them if he's acting bad at ALL, I'd run him in right away. They seemed to agree that was the best thing. Especially since he was just in, and pretty much had a miserable experience. Between tests, x-rays, the stick up his rear, and the Subq fluid deal. I'm not likely to ever get him in there again without a fight.


----------



## Laurief

That poor puppy!! Glad they were willing to do just the sample!


----------



## Missy

awww poor Bodie.


----------



## havaluv

I can't blame Bodie...if someone stuck a stick up my rear, I'd scream too. 

Hope you get some answers and Bodie keeps improving. I think I'm suffering from Bodie picture withdrawals........(hint!)


----------



## Tritia

havaluv said:


> *I can't blame Bodie...if someone stuck a stick up my rear, I'd scream too.*
> 
> Hope you get some answers and Bodie keeps improving. I think I'm suffering from Bodie picture withdrawals........(hint!)


Yea, no doubt. 
Last time we took my dad's basset hound in, she was NOT happy getting her temp taken. My dad starts singing "oh no, she yelled in a voice so bitter. take it out. it's in my sh*tter" ound:


----------



## havaluv

> My dad starts singing "oh no, she yelled in a voice so bitter. take it out. it's in my sh*tter"


 ound: Your dad sounds like a firecracker!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I'm so glad Bodie's acting normal! We sure were worried about your boy. Yep, he definitely should have been tested for giardia to begin with considering his symptoms. Anyway, make sure the sample for giardia is a fresh one. They definitely don't need the dog, just the sample. Good luck, and let us know what they say!


----------



## Tritia

Jeanne, thanks for the tip. I'll definitly run the first thing I see over in the morning. Or...make dh do it 

Shelly, here are just a few from tonight. Boy needs a haircut, but I hate to do it.


















and my boy's totally funky feet/legs. i asked the vet about them, but she wasn't too concerned just yet. she hasn't seen him wet though, ACK!


----------



## LuvCicero

That is one good looking Bodie. I sure hope he continues to improve. I know this has not been fun for either of you.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Tritia don't give him a haircut...just don't do it!!!! He is stunning!!! He looks well brushed, so I'm assuming he's okay with you doing that? Maybe you could just have his feet trimmed up a bit and then they could look straight... I love him just the way he is!

I'm so glad to hear he's doing better, have you guys been around any lakes or rivers or mudpuddles for that matter? My friend's dog was just diagnosed with giardia, they just need a poop sample, so I guess you just want to make sure you pick up the right pup's poop, but she is curing her dog quickly with some good meds.

Best to you and your superstar Bodie.


----------



## havaluv

*Yay! Bodie pics!* Thanks, Tritia!  I needed my Bodie fix. There is just something about that dog, he's a special one. Amy, I don't think Bodie need a haircut either, he's just perfect.

Ollie had giardia when he was a puppy. It took several rounds of meds to clear it up, but that might have been because he was a pup...or because he had food allergies too. Whew, was I ever glad when he finally started having normal poop (at about 6 months!). I thought we'd never get there.

Sending you and all your furbabies hugs!


----------



## Tritia

Thanks everyone  I agree, I love him the shaggy mess that he is. I just want to get him trimmed up just a bit. Nothing major, like a puppy cut. Like you said, Amy..his feet. And maybe around his face a bit. I usually have the hair under his eyes trimmed every few wks. Just the ones that go up, near his eyes. Never the stuff over. But, I miss seeing his eyes. He does really well being brushed, and really has the prettiest coat in person. 

I really hope to get some answers, soon. Even if it is the giardia. And nope, no rivers or lakes for us. Well, WE'VE been..but not the pups.
And it should be easy getting the right poop. His is the bloody, runny one, lol.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Tritia, you should see Posh's paws, they look terrible!!! I've been using my kids scissors, um, yeah, I think I should dive in and get a good set.


----------



## Diana

I am just catching up on the forum and wanted to say I am sooooo glad Bodie is feeling better!! What a handsome boy he is, I love the pictures


----------



## Poornima

There is a lot going on at my place too so I haven't been on the forum for last few days. Tritia, I am glad that Bodie is doing well and wish him continued health.


----------



## Missy

OMG!!!!! Tritia, Bodie is the most beautiful mutt I have ever seen. I really bet he is a TT. How is his size? he looks taller than a hav. maybe he is a hav TT mix. 

I really hope they get to the bottom of his problem....hmmmmm:evil:surely, you can't keep a dog with Giardia, what about the other dogs or your children? you will just have to send him to me.:angel: Bwahhhhh hah ha hah ha. (think she'll fall for it?) 

seriously, hope he doing better today. hugs from all of us. 

oh, and I just adore his feet!!! he looks like a dr. seuss charater.


----------



## juliav

Tritia,

Bodie is just gorgeous, *don't* give him a hair cut!


----------



## Eva

He's soooo cute..


----------



## Tritia

Thanks for the compliments. We think he's quite the cutie, too. It goes from "aww, you're sooo cute". To times I think he's really beautiful 
Missy, maybe you should have offered a few days ago, when he was dripping blood all over the plcae. I MAY have considered it :wink:

And wouldn't you know it. He hasn't pooped since yesterday afternoon until JUST now. Firm, and "normal" as can be. No blood, or anything. Do I run that in to the vet? lol.
Maybe I'll give it another day....

one more pic


----------



## Tritia

oh and missy, he's still just about 2 inches or so taller then Cooper. but, he was 19 lbs the other day. 
here's a TERRIBLE pic of them all going after a bug. you can see their sizes (which is about all this pic is good for, lol)
and one from just now of them staring down my frito pie


----------



## Brady's mom

I just love all 3 of them. That last picture is adorable! So glad to hear he is feeling better.


----------



## Missy

beautiful!!!! I love that picture of all three. the mod squad.


----------



## Doggie Nut

So happy to hear that Bodie is all better! I've been gone so I missed the opportunity to send my prayers & well wishes! He is an adorable little guy! I love his coloring! I know you are relieved!!


----------



## pjewel

Tritia,

My love affair with Bodie is definitely not over. He is one handsome dude. I love him and am so happy he's feeling better. I'm in the camp of "don't cut his hair." Every time I see him I just want to hug him. So give him an extra one for me.


----------



## tikaboo

I am so glad your boy is feeling better. He has beautiful coloring.


----------



## havaluv

> oh, and I just adore his feet!!! he looks like a *dr. seuss character*.


Missy! I can't believe you wrote that!! I was thinking EXACTLY the SAME THING....he has Dr. Seuss feet for sure!! I feel so validated that someone else thought that too, maybe I'm not such a nut after all.  Bodie is so good looking, I'm just smitten with him.


----------



## Me&2Girls

pjewel said:


> Tritia,
> 
> My love affair with Bodie is definitely not over. He is one handsome dude. I love him and am so happy he's feeling better. I'm in the camp of "don't cut his hair." Every time I see him I just want to hug him. So give him an extra one for me.


Oh man, do I agree with Geri. I just adore this pup. We should all chip in to buy that breed DNA test just so we can find out for sure what he is. So glad he's feeling better.


----------



## JASHavanese

Tritia said:


> oh and missy, he's still just about 2 inches or so taller then Cooper. but, he was 19 lbs the other day.
> here's a TERRIBLE pic of them all going after a bug. you can see their sizes (which is about all this pic is good for, lol)
> and one from just now of them staring down my frito pie


I think the picture is darling. It's not often you'll see 3 standing in a row like that. He's got a beautiful coat! Do you have a baby picture of him? We're so happy he's feeling so much better!!! :whoo:


----------



## Judy A

Tritia, so happy to hear the Bodie is feeling better.....as always, I love his pictures and fall in love all over again when I see new ones! He is so beautiful!


----------



## marjrc

Oh, how happy I am to read the good news at the end of this thread! First thing I did when I got on here today (after being gone a week) is check this thread out and I couldn't stand to read through all the pages of posts. My heart was breaking at the thought that something terrible had happened with your Bodie! What a relief though, Trita ...... :whoo: You poor thing. I'd have lost sleep and worried right along with you. ((Hugs))

Those pics of the trio are great!! You have such a gorgeous bunch of dogs, Tritia. I had to LOL at the Dr. Seuss feet comment from Missy as I was also thinking the same! :biggrin1: Are Bodie's feet flat on the floor, as opposed to him walking on his toes like other dogs do? TT's have flat feet and he does seem to look so much like one.


----------



## Tritia

You guys are all too funny. Bodie appreciates his fan club, heheheh 
I only wish everyone could actually see what he's like in person. EVEN BETTER!! He has the personality to match his cuteness. He's one of a kind, for sure 

Marj, he definitly has flat feet. You can tell just by the way he stands, looking at him and watching him run 

Jan, he was estimated at about 6 months when we got him. So, this is about as "baby" as I have


----------



## mintchip

I glad he is feeling better!
Great photos!


----------



## Cheryl

Bodie is a cutie! A video would help us see some of that spectacular personality......


----------



## Tritia

Cheryl said:


> Bodie is a cutie! A video would help us see some of that spectacular personality......


Possibly 
But, the full picture comes to you when you're sitting on the end of a chair(or couch) bent over just a bit, allowing him to get on his hind legs and wrap his front paws around your neck. Then he rests his chin there for as long as you'll have him. Such a hugger


----------



## Eva

Ahhh...Todd is a hugger too. 
Don't you just love the way that they melt into you. 
Bodie is such a beautiful guy...I love the pictures


----------



## Jill in Mich

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh man, do I agree with Geri. I just adore this pup. We should all chip in to buy that breed DNA test just so we can find out for sure what he is. So glad he's feeling better.


Count me in on that! Because whatever Bodie is is what my 3rd is going to be! I'm definitely a member of the Bodie fan club. _(Did I really just say I was getting a 3rd?) _:suspicious:


----------



## Missy

Tritia, yes a video!!! of him hugging you!!! I do love the bodmeister. You are both very lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Tritia

Jill in Mich said:


> Count me in on that! Because whatever Bodie is is what my 3rd is going to be! I'm definitely a member of the Bodie fan club. _(Did I really just say I was getting a 3rd?) _:suspicious:


watch him turn out to be a shih-tzu/dobi/chow mix or something ound:


----------



## Julie

Gosh what cute pictures! I'm happy to read Bodie is doing well now and is back to himself!:whoo:


----------



## Judy A

Tritia, a video would be great! I, too, love the hugging....but Doc only gives a really good hug when you are trying to groom him! Not the most optimal time.....
Izzy give great hugs when it's thundering...LOL. Hope Bodie is continuing to feel better.


----------



## Missy

How is Bodie doing? did you get the giardia test back? hugs to me little fantasy puppy.


----------



## irnfit

He has the sweetest face. Glad he is doing better.


----------



## Shada

Darn I love this pooch! 
He has got to be one of the cutest dogs I have ever seen. 

I make a motion he becomes our Mascot to the forums.. 

anyone want to second that?


----------

